# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Xin hỏi các bác về lỗi over load biến tần BEST

## hardfarmer

Chào các bác, tôi nối biến tần BEST 1.5KW với Spindle 1.5KW.
Tôi thử biến tần và động cơ bằng cách nhấn RUN (hoặc JOG) thì động cơ vẫn chạy đến 50Hz (do vặn núm điều chỉnh để set giá trị này) rồi biến tần nhảy "tách" một cái và báo lỗi OL. Vậy xin hỏi các bác đó là lỗi gì và xử lý thế nào?
Động cơ và biến tần tôi mua mới 100%.

----------


## emptyhb

Em nghĩ bác cài đặt tần số max là 50hz, bác cài lại tần số mặc định của nhà sản xuất về 400hz là ok.

----------


## hardfarmer

Tôi nối biến tần với Mach3 và đã điều khiển được tần số bằng Mach 3 rồi nhưng khi lắp động cơ vào thì vẫn báo lỗi over load bác ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

CHo chạy không tải và chạy bằng tay với tần số 300Hz thử có báo lỗi không bác

----------


## romvang

Điện áp ra của biến tần và Spindle đúng chưa?

----------


## solero

Với spindle em nhớ là ở tần số thấp dòng khởi động khá cao (con 2,2KW của em lên tới 15A- vượt danh định 50%). Bác xem parameter Max Frequency (chỉnh lên 400) và Torque boot chỉnh lại cho phù hợp.

----------


## CBNN

loi này quen quen . bác chỉnh tần số max bằng với tần số của spindle nhe !
hồi trước e chạy biến tần 240hz với spindle 400hz thì gặp lỗi giống như vậy .

----------


## CKD

Chỉnh tần số max trên biến tần ấy bác, mach3 chỉ dùng để xuất tín hiệu thôi.
Giờ bác ko đấu motor vào.. Nếu chỉnh max biến tần lên được 400Hz là được, lắp motor vào à vẫn OC thì là lỗi khác

----------


## hardfarmer

> Chỉnh tần số max trên biến tần ấy bác, mach3 chỉ dùng để xuất tín hiệu thôi.
> Giờ bác ko đấu motor vào.. Nếu chỉnh max biến tần lên được 400Hz là được, lắp motor vào à vẫn OC thì là lỗi khác


Cảm ơn các bác, tôi chỉnh max frequency (trong P21, Trong tài liệu để giá trị 60), tôi chỉnh lên 400Hz thì báo lỗi oC và HoC.

----------


## hardfarmer

Tôi chỉnh được rồi các bác ạ, cần chỉnh tham số tần số động cơ (P003) cho đúng động cơ của mình là OK. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Thông thường thì biến tần (vfd) có 2 tham số tần số quan trọng:
- max frequency (tần số cao nhất). Mục này quay định tần số cao nhất mà vfd điều khiển duocd.
- VF param (gồm tham số điện áp & tần số). Tham số tần số luôn nhỏ hơn max frequency.

*online dt nên ko mở manual vdf lên xem được, nên có thể ko chính xác về câu từ.

Ngoài ra còn rất nhiêu tham số khác mà muốn motor chạy mượt thì phải tìm hiểu, tính toán & chỉnh cho phù hợp.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Thông thường thì biến tần (vfd) có 2 tham số tần số quan trọng:
> - max frequency (tần số cao nhất). Mục này quay định tần số cao nhất mà vfd điều khiển duocd.
> - VF param (gồm tham số điện áp & tần số). Tham số tần số luôn nhỏ hơn max frequency.
> 
> *online dt nên ko mở manual vdf lên xem được, nên có thể ko chính xác về câu từ.
> 
> Ngoài ra còn rất nhiêu tham số khác mà muốn motor chạy mượt thì phải tìm hiểu, tính toán & chỉnh cho phù hợp.


Vâng, cảm ơn bác, còn một tham số cho điều khiển tốc độ trục chính bằng analog hay số nữa. Thường để điều khiển vô cấp trong Mach 3 thì tôi set sang điều khiển analog, còn điều khiển số hình như chỉ được 4 cấp hay sao ấy.

----------


## donglinh1992

Lỗi biến tần best "Hoc"

bệnh của con biến tần 2.2kw của em là lúc bật máy chạy rất bình thường mỗi khi chạy xong tranh gỗ em cài auto stop spindle trong NC thì thấy biến tần giảm dần tần số gần về 0 thì nó tạch 1 cái báo lỗi Hoc. mỗi khi chạy xong lại bị như vậy các bác à giúp em với !!!  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác lắp thêm con điện trở xả vào. không thì cho thời gian giảm tốc chậm xuống. Là em đoán vậy chứ cũng chưa xem datasheet.

----------


## donglinh1992

> Bác lắp thêm con điện trở xả vào. không thì cho thời gian giảm tốc chậm xuống. Là em đoán vậy chứ cũng chưa xem datasheet.


hqua em có về thử tăng thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc sau khi chạy xong 1 bức  tranh khoảng 5h. nó lại bị như thế bác à. bác nào rành về biến tần giúp em với !!

----------


## Nam Long

> hqua em có về thử tăng thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc sau khi chạy xong 1 bức  tranh khoảng 5h. nó lại bị như thế bác à. bác nào rành về biến tần giúp em với !!


E đang gặp vấn đề này. Bác nào rành giúp e với

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> E đang gặp vấn đề này. Bác nào rành giúp e với


E copy lại một đoạn comment của bác *Solero* về lỗi HOC (lỗi quá dòng overcurrent):
"Bị quá dòng (quá tải). Có thể là do:
- Chạm chập dây dẫn, cháy motor dẫn đến chạm cuộn dây
- thời gian tăng tốc giảm tốc quá ngắn
- Cấu hình sai công suất trong biến tần
- Chỉnh lại torque boost
- xem lại tải motor
- Xem lại nguồn cấp cho biến tần
- Xem lại cấu hình phanh DC

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10874-Loi-bien-tan-best#ixzz4jIP95x5q"

----------


## Nam Long

> E copy lại một đoạn comment của bác *Solero* về lỗi HOC (lỗi quá dòng overcurrent):
> "Bị quá dòng (quá tải). Có thể là do:
> - Chạm chập dây dẫn, cháy motor dẫn đến chạm cuộn dây
> - thời gian tăng tốc giảm tốc quá ngắn
> - Cấu hình sai công suất trong biến tần
> - Chỉnh lại torque boost
> - xem lại tải motor
> - Xem lại nguồn cấp cho biến tần
> - Xem lại cấu hình phanh DC
> ...


Của e là nó cứ chạy xong 1 file cái là nó báo lỗi luôn. Nếu mình tắt bật spindle thì nó lại ko báo lỗi như vậy bác ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

chạy xong 1 file spindle nó tắt là báo lỗi đúng ko ? Nếu vậy bác thử tăng thời gian giảm tốc motor lên xem. (để 10 giây luôn thử coi).

----------


## Nam Long

> chạy xong 1 file spindle nó tắt là báo lỗi đúng ko ? Nếu vậy bác thử tăng thời gian giảm tốc motor lên xem. (để 10 giây luôn thử coi).


E để luôn thời gian giảm tốc 20 s rồi vẫn bị

----------


## Nam Long

E sửa được rồi. E reset lại biến tần. Rồi cài đặt lại biến tần cho NCstudio là đuợc. Lúc đầu cài ko chuẩn hay sao ấy

----------


## shiinichii

> hqua em có về thử tăng thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc sau khi chạy xong 1 bức  tranh khoảng 5h. nó lại bị như thế bác à. bác nào rành về biến tần giúp em với !!


Cho mình hỏi thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc của biến tần BEST là P mấy vậy bạn?ví dụ mình muốn tăng tốc 0-400HZ trong khoảng 5s và giảm cũng vậy

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình hỏi thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc của biến tần BEST là P mấy vậy bạn?ví dụ mình muốn tăng tốc 0-400HZ trong khoảng 5s và giảm cũng vậy


p038 , p039
tăng giảm thì còn tùy vào tải, giảm thì thường ko thể 5s 

b.r

----------

